# PS1 classic and multi disc games with Autobleem Help



## shanefromoz (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello all,

I have a ps1 classic running autobleem.
Can someone please explain what is required with multi disc games.
I have read a few posts but am confused if they can go in 1 folder or require a seperate folder.

Thanks


----------



## notimp (Jul 29, 2019)

Same folder.

Different folders = different games.

The PSX disc change function (sometimes, depending on the game) required you to swap disks, while the system was active and running, so you cant just alsways add a second disc as a seperate game.

The functionality to swap discs then is built into the emulator.

Autobleem tries to list them by numbers in the title, and then probably alphabatically. So you are pretty free with your naming schemes and it should still work.


----------



## shanefromoz (Jul 29, 2019)

notimp said:


> Same folder.
> 
> Different folders = different games.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 
So you are saying disc 1 and disc 2 should be in the same folder yes. 
What time of naming is required eg sonic_disc1 + sonic_disc 2.
Is editing of the game.ini file required. 
Thanks


----------



## notimp (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm not sure.  In my case I imported the folder structure from a different hack, and already had populated the game.ini files by hand.

I'm unsure if I entered the disc image names manually. In my case I named them with the names of the actual Disc IDs (higher number always = later disc, so this works out.  ), and I'm not sure if I've copied them in there.

Regardless - here is a well formed Game.ini and some additional information in a neat reddit thread. 

https://old.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...pnm/game_ini_setup_for_discs_multiple_tracks/


(I went with only .cue/.bin files (.m3u of .cue files for retroarch) and no other formats - but autobleam should also pick up others)

edit: Rechecked - still the right answer.  Maybe the Game.ini would be auto populated - that I'm unsure of.  If not, you have to put their names in there manually. Under the the Discs tag, separated by commas (,) - no line end sign.

Basically - see reddit thread.


----------



## przemo_one (Aug 11, 2019)

This post should help.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/playstation-classic.522781/page-46#post-8700663


----------

